# forge world pre heresy(or not ?) stuff



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

just got newsletter with this in it 

Exclusive Sneak Peek
Last week’s MkV ‘Heresy’ pattern power armour helmet has clearly piqued many peoples’ interest. We have been inundated with e-mails and telephone calls, all seeking more details about this Top Secret project – it’s still under lock and key, but our agents have managed to obtain another exclusive work-in-progress glimpse of some of the many forthcoming Space Marine releases that our talented Studio team are working on. Many boffins died to bring us this information, but despite their sacrifice all we can say for now is that it is well and truly set in the 41st Millenium…
and heres the pic that was in it.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Sound very interesting. So we're going to have pre-heresy armor, but it's form the 41st Millennium, so post-heresy...Veterans anyone?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

honour guards maybe for various armys?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Horus heresy expansion pack including every single Primarch to take part in the battle?

LOL!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Horus heresy expansion pack including every single Primarch to take part in the battle?
> 
> LOL!


lol we wish! im with the honour guard/veteran idea, either that or its a new chapter ala red scorpions


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If its Honour guard I will be buying them. 

Maybe FW is making a Pre Heresy army? 

We won't know ;D


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got that email myself. Those heads look really very special. Keen to see more, as it seems FW might have more of my cash soon. haha


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

the unveilingof one of the unkown legions!!??!?
But preheresy death guard.....a reason to buy a sm codex.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Look nice. I have high hopes.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

could be grey knights?


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

More Raven Guard maybe? They wear a lot of old armor.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> If its Honour guard I will be buying them.
> 
> Maybe FW is making a Pre Heresy army?
> 
> We won't know ;D





coalheartly said:


> the unveilingof one of the unkown legions!!??!?
> But preheresy death guard.....a reason to buy a sm codex.


nah its not pre heresy, says in there so it does, maybe the new daemonhunters are going to be a fw only army, or maybe some special characters or something???
only fw know for now, we will see soon hopes up for some older mark armour though


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

coalheartly said:


> the unveilingof one of the unkown legions!!??!?
> But preheresy death guard.....a reason to buy a sm codex.


As unlikely as that is, I'd be quite pleased if it was true.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> As unlikely as that is, I'd be quite pleased if it was true.


Not going to happen unless they are going to release primarch's as well.

Im thinking they are going to release all the marks of armor just for standard use in armys with no special rules.....After all gw is not known for giving people what they ask for.......(Watch this all be a joke, or be delayed for a couple years like the plastic Demon Prince)


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

the helmet looks like it could be use for the iron warriors legion


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Not going to happen unless they are going to release primarch's as well


we can only dream,i want a robute mini so bad!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ownzu said:


> we can only dream,i want a robute mini so bad!


I dont see that Mind you I COULD SEE the following being made

-Demon Fulgrim
-Demon Magnus
-Demon Puturbo (or what ever the fuckers named is spelled as)
-Demon Lorgar


Hell you get the idea the Demon Primarch's! They Fit into 40k pretty well!

Maybe also

Golden Throne Terrain piece?? (i think i would let chaos capture it)


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Post Heresy veterans would be awesome :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Skartooth said:


> Post Heresy veterans would be awesome :biggrin:
> 
> Skar


thats what it's looking like to me, 
I may have to hold out on ordering the fw landraider until these are released


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I dont see that Mind you I COULD SEE the following being made
> 
> -Demon Fulgrim
> -Demon Magnus
> ...


ZOMG you forgot the most badass of all

ANGRON RAAWWWR!!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am down right giddy with anticipation. Those heads would go great with my army.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

;-; I hate waiting. On a related note, did the death guard use mkIII power armor? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im surprised its taken them this long to cotton on to the idea that the 40k public wants pre heresy stuff, its the most common request we get.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

It specifically says, in the newsflash I got, that it is Heresy armor, and as I recall, wasn't a version of power armor was made and distributed amongst the loyal legions while Horus rebelled? They even said it would be in the 41st Millennium.



> Last week’s MkV ‘Heresy’ pattern power armour helmet has clearly piqued many peoples’ interest. We have been inundated with e-mails and telephone calls, all seeking more details about this Top Secret project – it’s still under lock and key, but our agents have managed to obtain another exclusive work-in-progress glimpse of some of the many forthcoming Space Marine releases that our talented Studio team are working on. *Many boffins died to bring us this information, but despite their sacrifice all we can say for now is that it is well and truly set in the 41st Millenium…*


You can all hope, but I don't think anything pre-Heresy, or Heresy for that matter, is going to be apart of the FW catalogue. At least this time, anyway.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

coalheartly said:


> ;-; I hate waiting. On a related note, did the death guard use mkIII power armor? Or am I mistaken?


All the Legions used MkIII Power Armour.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

if its after the heresy there may well be other marks as well


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well considering the image in this thread is the 2nd one to be released by FW in regards to the new SM models, and the first pic they released in Mk5 armour...well they already make MkIV helmets and have done for a fair while now.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

My guess as to what this will be is 'an armor throughout the ages' type upgrade kit for 40k, similar to the old metal collectors set that GW sell, only out of resin and more detailed than the old metal models.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i hope its heresy stuff, as it fit really well into my iron hands and word bearers army plus it be about time


----------

